# Shark Track



## GregT (Jan 15, 2014)

All,

This may have already been posted, but interesting website on tracking tiger sharks in Maui.

http://oos.soest.hawaii.edu/pacioos/projects/sharks/

Best,

Greg


----------



## bobmcgraw (Jan 15, 2014)

This is cool!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 15, 2014)

Hmmmmmmm....


----------



## daventrina (Feb 13, 2014)

HatTrick said:


> Hmmmmmmm....



Watching these .... kinda amazing that there are not more attacks


----------



## artringwald (Feb 13, 2014)

I've been swimming in South Maui this week and DW says if I get bit by a tagged shark, be sure to get it's number.


----------



## ww1aerofan (Feb 13, 2014)

*This settles the age old TUG dispute... The Sharks prefer Maui!*

The final tallies are in!

The sharks prefer Maui 3 to 1 over the other Hawaiian islands.

The tastiest fish and humans clearly vacation here.

(It sure makes me rethink my 2 weeks at the Schooner!).


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 14, 2014)

ww1aerofan said:


> The final tallies are in!
> 
> The sharks prefer Maui 3 to 1 over the other Hawaiian islands.
> 
> ...



That is why we always stay somewhere that has a nice pool so we don't feel the need to go deep into the ocean for a swim although of course there is nothing like being in the ocean surf.


We do tempt fate by body surfing at Hamoa Beach but at least body surfing doesn't have to involve going too deep into the water to catch a good body surfing wave.

Never do it early or late in the day for sure or in a secluded area.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 14, 2014)

I like swimming at Keawakapu Beach because the sandy bottom slopes off very gradually, there's not much surf, and the water is usually very clear. If there's a shark coming, you'll at least get a head start toward shore.


----------



## danb (Feb 14, 2014)

*Shark sightings*

Twice this week sharks were sighted in Oahu. The first was near Waikiki beach where a diver lost his catch to a tiger shark and the other was of a 10 ft tiger off of Ala Moana beach park.


----------



## daventrina (Feb 14, 2014)

artringwald said:


> If there's a shark coming, you'll at least get a head start toward shore.



You're kidding right? 
You are not likely going to out maneuver a shark in the water.
A good possibility you won't even see it coming


----------



## artringwald (Feb 14, 2014)

daventrina said:


> You're kidding right?
> You are not likely going to out maneuver a shark in the water.
> A good possibility you won't even see it coming



Oops, forgot the smiley face. 

The shark scares don't stop me from swimming in the ocean, but I do stay as close to shore as I can, and I always am looking out there, just as I am always looking as I pass under coconut trees. 

http://www.unisci.com/stories/20022/0523024.htm

Never mind, I just found out that the coconut death figure is an urban legend.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_by_coconut

Sigh. You just can't believe anything you read on the internet, including me.


----------



## VegasBella (Feb 14, 2014)

RISK OF SHARK ATTACK IN COMPARISON TO OTHER BEACH RISKS

Drowning and other beach-related fatalities: 1 in 2 million
Drowning fatalities: 1 in 3.5 million
Shark attacks: 1 in 11.5 million
Shark attack fatalities: 0 in 264.1 million

Also worth noting: For every one human killed by a shark, there are approximately 25 million sharks killed by humans.

Source: http://oceana.org/en/our-work/protect-marine-wildlife/sharks/learn-act/shark-attack-statistics

Here's another worthwhile chart to examine when comparing risks: http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/fish/sharks/attacks/relarisklifetime.html


----------



## artringwald (Feb 15, 2014)

*Two men die while swimming in W. Maui*



VegasBella said:


> RISK OF SHARK ATTACK IN COMPARISON TO OTHER BEACH RISKS
> 
> Drowning and other beach-related fatalities: 1 in 2 million
> Drowning fatalities: 1 in 3.5 million
> ...



Another sad story: http://www.mauinews.com/page/content.detail/id/582233/Two-men-die-while-swimming-in-W--Maui.html?nav=5161


----------



## daventrina (Feb 16, 2014)

artringwald said:


> Oops, forgot the smiley face.


Thought so 



VegasBella said:


> Drowning fatalities: 1 in 3.5 million



In Hawaii ... about 50 drownings per year or about once a week


----------



## artringwald (Feb 16, 2014)

Read in the paper yesterday that a shark bit a paddleboarder's board last Sunday at Keawakapu Beach. We were there for a week and that day was the only day I didn't go swimming at the beach. Of course, it happened 500 yards out, which is about 475 yards further out than I swim.


----------



## daventrina (May 23, 2014)

Seems that the sharks are visiting Maui is a big school ...


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jul 11, 2014)

*Shark sighting off Tunnels Beach 7/8 by ME!!*

I can back up the statement "..you won't even see it coming".  This guy came in from my right as I was distracted by a fish I had never seen before...


----------



## slip (Jul 11, 2014)

Was this snorkeling or scuba?


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jul 11, 2014)

snorkeling!!


----------



## GregT (Jul 11, 2014)

What kind of shark is that?


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jul 11, 2014)

It looks like a white tip reef shark, supposedly they don't bother you but I didn't stick around to find out.  I was not out as far as Beth Hamilton was (reportedly she was out 1/4 mile), I was around the reef but I was out towards the deeper side as I had been following a turtle prior to this. 

Had I been scuba diving then I might have been prepared for seeing a shark as you would expect that in a excursion of sorts but just swimming around, I don't even know how I got the picture. 

Now I had heard that Tunnels was called Tunnels because the sharks sleep in the "tunnels/caves" but I didn't see any so-called tunnels/caves where sharks would be sleeping.  Anyone know if this is just myth??

Ok did some looking around....hmmm seems familiar, buy a timeshare, then panic and find out you should rescind right away.  Why the hell didn't I look this stuff up BEFORE I went to this beach?

Guess it wouldn't have mattered, I still wouldn't have expected to see a shark while snorkeling.

And YES, there are caverns under Tunnels Beach...check out this video, pretty cool!

http://youtu.be/mSEv_QcKERA


----------

